# biber (2.17) and biblatex (3.16) incompatibility



## nguyenthanhvuh (Nov 2, 2022)

Hi, I am using 13.1-RELEASE-p2 and have incompatibility problem running biber.  Below is the error

$ pdflatex myfile.text
...
$ biber myfile

INFO - This is Biber 2.17
INFO - Logfile is 'cv.blg'
INFO - Reading 'cv.bcf'
ERROR - Error: Found biblatex control file version 3.7, expected version 3.8.
This means that your biber (2.17) and biblatex (3.16) versions are incompatible.
See compat matrix in biblatex or biber PDF documentation.
INFO - ERRORS: 1


Anyone experiences similar issue? any workaround?


----------

